# Weather in September in QLD



## oli271

Hi, in an earlier post I asked about travelling either north or south from Brisbane, to either Cairns or Sydney, in a van, over about two weeks. We made up our minds to go North, so the plan is 3 days in Surfers Paradise (for the nightlife, and maybe the theme parks) then we have 15 days (29th August-12th Sept) to drive up to Cairns. Think we'll take the following route:-

Brisbane-Noosa-Hervey-Agnes Water-Rockhampton-Mackay-Airlie beach-Townsville-Cairns.

Probably stop for a few days in some of the places like Hervey (so we can visit Fraser Island), Airlie (Whitsundays), maybe two nights in Agnes Water and two nights in Townsville so we can get to Magnetic Island. Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions?

But my real question is about the weather. I've checked it out on Wikipedia, but the climate charts confuse me a little, becaus they give you a "mean daily max" and "mean daily min", so I'm not really sure how to interpret them. All I want to know really is, will it be suitable weather for shorts and T-shirt? What about swimming in the sea, and beach sunbathing? I'm from England, so I guess what you consider not too hot will probably be hot for me. I'm rubbish at knowing how hot temperatures actually are if you get my drift, so if you cgive the answer in terms of clothing, that would be good lol. Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer

Sounds like a good plan Oli and weather should be pretty good and you ought to be experiencing what might be near Brit summer temps with it being about low twenties centigrade day time down south, getting close to thirty up nearer Cairns, night time temperatures about 10C in south and about 15 closer to Cairns.

Some mornings might be a little nippy, though for a Brit you could find it reasonably balmy, shorts, tee shirt and thongs I'd expect most of the time and just some warmer gear for using if nights feel too cool or for going to clubs/pubs etc.


----------



## mama moo

*Info for oz trip*

Hi Mate (how ozzie is that) lol,

With the weather at that time of year, it is much hotter up north say from Cairns to Airlie Beach (where the whitsundays are). Australia is basically divided from the north and south of the country with seasons. The north of oz has the best weather (presuming you want heat) from May to October and the South has the best weather from October to April.

You will be heading up from Sydney during the winter but will end up in the north during their best season with temperatures being about 25 - 35 degrees.

In terms of travelling up you have 2 choises, you can either hire a campervan or do a jump on jump off bus pass with greyhound.

When planning your trip you need to take into account that Fraser Island, which is normally a highlight of peoples trips takes 4 days really, as it is a self drive 4wd trip so you need to be at rainbow beach the day before you start your trip for an info session, before you head over for your 3 day, 2 night safari.

With the Whitsundays Sailing trips there are many different boats from you to choose from but the cheapest ones are 2 day 2 night trips which actually are spread out over 3 days.

Magnetic Island have a great deal which is only $94.00 for what they call a steal deal package. This includes 2 nights accommodation in a dorm, return ferry transfers from Townsville, 1 hot breakfast and 1 hour kayak hire.

In terms of hiring a campervan, looking at your trip, it might be better that you just do a bus pass with greyhound, the reason for this being that when you are on fraser island you will be paying for the van for 3 day and not using, when you are on the whitsundays, you will be paying for the van and not using it for 2 - 3 days, and when you are on magnetic island you will be paying for the van and not using it again.

Have a think about it. Alot of travellers use the bus instead of driving as drives in between places are quite long as well, for example from sydney to byron bay driving is about 14 hours, fraser island to airlie beach is about 14 hours and airlie beach to cairns is about 12 hours.

A bus pass will be about $364 from Syd to Cairns. You can also hire a really nice new campervan for about $50 per day.

I can assist you with all enquiries for travel in oz so if you want to book any thing or have anymore questions please let me know.

Cheers Mama Moo



oli271 said:


> Hi, in an earlier post I asked about travelling either north or south from Brisbane, to either Cairns or Sydney, in a van, over about two weeks. We made up our minds to go North, so the plan is 3 days in Surfers Paradise (for the nightlife, and maybe the theme parks) then we have 15 days (29th August-12th Sept) to drive up to Cairns. Think we'll take the following route:-
> 
> Brisbane-Noosa-Hervey-Agnes Water-Rockhampton-Mackay-Airlie beach-Townsville-Cairns.
> 
> Probably stop for a few days in some of the places like Hervey (so we can visit Fraser Island), Airlie (Whitsundays), maybe two nights in Agnes Water and two nights in Townsville so we can get to Magnetic Island. Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> But my real question is about the weather. I've checked it out on Wikipedia, but the climate charts confuse me a little, becaus they give you a "mean daily max" and "mean daily min", so I'm not really sure how to interpret them. All I want to know really is, will it be suitable weather for shorts and T-shirt? What about swimming in the sea, and beach sunbathing? I'm from England, so I guess what you consider not too hot will probably be hot for me. I'm rubbish at knowing how hot temperatures actually are if you get my drift, so if you cgive the answer in terms of clothing, that would be good lol. Thanks!


----------



## mike

Welcome to the forum Oli and Ma Moo!


----------



## Wanderer

Looks as though Ma has missed Oli that you've already decided to start from Brisbane/GC which is more realistic given the time you'll have and you could leave your camper hire until after the GC as you can get there with the Airtrain direct from the airport to Helensvale Station and then a bus connection right into Surfers Paradise.
Do the reverse back to Brisbane when ready to get a camper or whatever.

The self drive tours on Fraser Island will be expensive unless you do it as a group of six/eight packed into a 4wd and then any guess who'll be driving and of what driving proficiency, still about $200 + food and you camp out each night - been some deadly accidents of late, young inexperienced drivers driving too fast in poor sand conditions! - there's single day tours to be considered as an option and again with just 15 days available you'll need plan your stopping/driving, four days for Fraser putting a strain on your other time allocation but if interested in Whale Watching you could probably also do a half day trip out of Hervey Bay where you can do day tours of Fraser from.

Bit the same with Whitsundays re a sailing trip Vs a couple of one dayers, but make sure of getting a trip that does Whitehaven Beach, the highlight of Whitsundays and then re Magnetic Island, depend on how many days if you do go over for you might want to compare with how many travelling what you'll pay for a ferry Vs taking the van - Townsville Taxis - Magnetic Island Ferry Services

I very much doubt you'll have a day over 30C in September, even in Cairns and be interested for Ma to tell us where you get a newish Campervan for $50/d for about a fortnight as even the cheapest of the lot, something like a Wicked will be about $60/d and they're mainly oldies.


----------

